# discontect for thermalators



## reyamkram (Dec 31, 2013)

I have 3 Thermarator's, each is 460 volts 3 phase the FLA is 12.43 amps.
do I need each unit on its own disconnect ( breaker ), or can I have all
3 on one disconnect. to be code complaint, ?? I am in industrial manufacturer

Thank you. for any and all information.


----------

